# Picked up the New Holland L175 today



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

This will be my first new holland skid steer, so I'm really looking forward to seeing how it does. The comfort is beyond anything I could ask for in a skid steer, its very quiet, the controls are smooth and responsive. All in all it makes me realize how primitive my case 85xt seems, but it is a much older machine than this one.

I got it with just about every option I could including the two speed, a/c and heat, hydraulic quick attach, weight kit, beacon kit, etc... I also grabbed a 8' snow wolf plow and a pro-tech pusher for it.

These are just some cell phone pics on the way home, so I'll be getting some more detailed pics of the interior and such..


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

YOU WILL LOVE IT!!!

We have the exact same setup on three of those identical machines. In all, we have 30 New Holland skidsteers and they are GREAT machines! 

Have a great winter!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

KMBertog;1126092 said:


> YOU WILL LOVE IT!!!
> 
> We have the exact same setup on three of those identical machines. In all, we have 30 New Holland skidsteers and they are GREAT machines!
> 
> Have a great winter!


Thats great to hear, if you have 30 new hollands then I would take that to mean that they are decent machines. I don't see to many around here, but after testing out Bobcat, CAT, New Holland, Case, and Deere, I think the NH completely blew every one of them out of the water. Especially the bobcat. I know a lot of people will disagree with me, but for being the most popular brand, I was severely disappointed in their machines. The noise level, feel of the controls, local dealers, and other ergonomic issues immediately turned me off to them. Up until then I just assumed they were great because everyone has them, but now I'm really not sure why.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

If you get the chance, read this. This might give you a better idea of how much we love New Hollands

http://www.mediaworksmarketing.com/martin/40/bertog


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

What was the total investment in that equipment? 2010 model ? Looks great


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was sold at hydraulic quick attach.

Seriously, greatest invention ever and a smart option. Best of luck with your new purchase!


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet machine


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

We bought a brand new ls180 back in 2004 I think, still runs great with no major problems, very solid machine!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Showmestaterida;1126142 said:


> What was the total investment in that equipment? 2010 model ? Looks great


Around $45K. Yes it is a 2010 model. Thanks everyone


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats on the new skid! Bobcatwesport Hope it works out well for you. Bobcatwesport We'll have to compare notes on the Snow Wolf's. Bobcatwesport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice machine.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Are those polished superduty wheels on that trailer


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

congrats, another awesome addition to the fleet!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's an awesome setup! I rented an L170, and I was really impressed. Good purchase.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

New Holland builds a damned fine machine.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

congrats did you get pilot controls w/ the foot throttle? i have 5 NH but not a new one...drove one this summer and felt exactly like you do,,,,,there just cannot be a better more comfortable machine out there...good luck this winter with all the new toys
PS like someone mentioned ...the trailer wheels caught my eye
steve


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking machine, I have owned several LS 170's and they were solid performers. However, I traded my last N-H for a Deere 326D and comfort is second to none.
Good luck with the 175.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats, I've got the same units and they are great.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I like the wheels on that trailer


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The wheel's on the trailer look exactly like the set I had on my old enclosed, correct me if I'm wrong but they're just a hub cab/simulator type deal.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a bobcat T300, only because I got a deal on it I couldn't pass it up. If I had my way about it it would probably be a New Holland CTL sitting there in it's place. But for now the bobcat will do the job.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks Great Collin, I am in the market to buy one next spring and I have no idea which brand to buy. have a good winter.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Only skid steer I would buy when the time comes! I've run many different brands but the NH is my only choice now! Fantastic machines! Have fun!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice machine. I ran a L170 with a 8' protech last winter. It was real comfy but the traction sucked. Maybe with different tires it would have better traction. Why didn't you go with the pusher for the snow wolf? That would have been my choice.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

merrimacmill;1126102 said:


> Thats great to hear, if you have 30 new hollands then I would take that to mean that they are decent machines. I don't see to many around here, but after testing out Bobcat, CAT, New Holland, Case, and Deere, I think the NH completely blew every one of them out of the water. Especially the bobcat. I know a lot of people will disagree with me, but for being the most popular brand, I was severely disappointed in their machines. The noise level, feel of the controls, local dealers, and other ergonomic issues immediately turned me off to them. Up until then I just assumed they were great because everyone has them, but now I'm really not sure why.


Its a matter of opinion....and IMO Bobcat and Cat are far superior machines (with the exception of Takeuchi, but they only make CTL's) to the other brands out there when comparing all factors.

With that said, good luck with it.....I would highly recomend snow tires.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

merrimacmill;1126102 said:


> Thats great to hear, if you have 30 new hollands then I would take that to mean that they are decent machines. I don't see to many around here, but after testing out Bobcat, CAT, New Holland, Case, and Deere, I think the NH completely blew every one of them out of the water. Especially the bobcat. I know a lot of people will disagree with me, but for being the most popular brand, I was severely disappointed in their machines. The noise level, feel of the controls, local dealers, and other ergonomic issues immediately turned me off to them. Up until then I just assumed they were great because everyone has them, but now I'm really not sure why.


well good luck with the new machine i know you will like it. i was looking at NH before i got my Gehl i probably should of got the NH i think they are a very easy machine to service and the stability was always good with the long WB it took bobcat awhile to figure that one out LOL.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck collin we are going to buy a skid steer in the spring so keep us updated on how you like the NH thanks.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

To answer some questions: 

The trailer wheels are just simulator type covers that were thrown on there aftermarket to spruce it up a bit. 

And as to the bobcat and cat being superior machines, in my opinion they are all nice machines, and will all last a real long time and get the job done. For me it came down to my nit picking, sizing it to me (I'm 6' 5" with mostly leg so cab sizes are an issue sometimes), serviceability (went on the recommendation of my mechanic on this, who came out to test each brand with me) and dealer support. The bobcat dealer is 45 minutes away and was a complete joke (had two machines on the lot, and no sales guy would be there for another week and no one to answer any questions), and the cat dealer is an hour and a half at least away. 

Also, I do have a set of wolf paw snow tires for the machine. 

I went with the snow wolf plow and the pro-tech box because I didn't see the need to have one attachment instead of two, and for the same price. If the snow wolf box was cheaper than a whole other pusher, I would have gone that route. But they were the same price, so I thought well if my plow breaks, I still have a pusher. But if I had the snow wolf box, and my plow broke, I'd be out of luck... Also, I don't have a need to transport a plow and pusher at the same time since the machine will be in the same lot at all times.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well if your talking about bobcat of boston they are real bad on service from what i hear in the sense they do it when they want to. the people i got my Gehl from realy had great service when i needed something fixed under wauranty and even beyond they picked it up and brought it back no charge and they are a good hour away from me. NH was definatly on my list as well as the Deer just from the service aspect of it .


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

It really does come down to dealer support in the end. If the dealer isn't worth a damn then the equipment unless it is perfect will appear less than stellar.


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

I have ran our T320 and I have run a 326 D and an LS170 and I would have to say if I was gonna get another machine it would be a Deere or a New Holland for sure. The bucket tilt seems to be better on them.


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

I can tell you guys I worked for a NH dealer right out of high school and that was fifteenor so years ago back when the nh555 and the 553 were still in production and then they came out with the lx465"S ,565"s etc and way back when those machines as far as being stable and being able to lift heavy loads were ahead of there game.as well as that was when NH built JD skid steers for them only difference was the deeres had yanmars in them vs the kubotas they used in the
555's.This dealer was an ag dealer and we would get used machines in on trade and use them around the yard and none would do what the nh's would do and be as stable in the process......


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice colin 

It is very obvious that you do your research when you purchase your equipment 

Just wondering how and why you choose the size skid steer and tractors you have.

Just curious I guess 

Thanks 

Drew


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

dmcarpentry;1146116 said:


> Very nice colin
> 
> It is very obvious that you do your research when you purchase your equipment
> 
> ...


I didn't need a skid steer any bigger than this to push snow in my application. And I already have a Case 85xt for the serious summer work. The case just feels like a much heavier duty machine. (probably because it is and it has a couple thousand pounds on the NH I believe)

As to the tractors, they are sized good enough so they have no problem pushing a 10 foot pusher, but the price still stays under 50K, and they had one in stock. I bought it, and it worked out great, so I bought another one.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice skid steer! Good luck with it this winter!


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought a New Holland L185 last december brand new. We used it for the snow and it worked wonderfully. Now, I wish i would have bought a Cat. After 4 months the cab enclosure door hinge broke. Not covered under warranty!!! Manufacturer or dealer never greased pins prior to delivery and rusted. Can't buy just a hinge. You need to buy the whole door. $1200.00 repair. I filed a complaint with New Holland Corporate, they told me i am S.O.L. They did not give me a reason, they said "the case was reviewed and that no assistance would be given." When i asked why again, they could not give me a reason.

We have also had an issue with the 2 speed. If you have a load on the machine and turn, the machine bogs done. This is recent. Took it in for service and they said that is normal. It was not like this when we first got it.

I am so disappointed with New Holland. I have a Lx885 and is a tank. Great machine. I am sorry to say, if this is how New Holland is going to treat a customer who just spend $40 grand, then you may want to look at caterpillar.


----------

